# Opinions?



## Iris

What do you guys think about this nubian doe. She's due in early March, I've decided that my other nubian isn't big enough to be breed quite yet so I thought that for now I would get a older doe and she was already breed and needed a home. She is not registered but had healthy twins last May and is a good Milker. But before I got her I wanted some opinions from people with more experience.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Are you able to get a picture of her from the side and the back? At this angle there isn't really much we can tell conformation wise. She sure is pretty though! Do you know how old she is?


----------



## Lil Boogie

Pretty girl but it's not a good pic..... Better pics please.


----------



## toth boer goats

Need proper picture angles, as mentioned above.


----------



## goatblessings

Also, it's really really hard to give you a complete conformation analysis during the last few months of pregnancy. Better to wait til she freshens and show udder pics as well.


----------



## Iris

goatblessings said:


> Also, it's really really hard to give you a complete conformation analysis during the last few months of pregnancy. Better to wait til she freshens and show udder pics as well.


I will be trying to get better pictures from them today, but unfortunately they do need to sell her before she kids. Maybe I can get some pictures of her udders from last May.


----------



## Iris

Ok so I have found out that she was breed to a saanen buck. What do you guys think about this cross?


----------



## Lil Boogie

Iris said:


> Ok so I have found out that she was breed to a saanen buck. What do you guys think about this cross?


Its a fine cross but do you know anything about him?


----------



## Iris

Lil Boogie said:


> Its a fine cross but do you know anything about him?


No the current owner got her from a friend and was accidently bred, but I do know the doe is a sweet heart.


----------



## Iris

I'll be selling the kids and using her for milk


----------



## Lil Boogie

Iris said:


> No the current owner got her from a friend and was accidently bred, but I do know the doe is a sweet heart.


Oh okay.


Iris said:


> I'll be selling the kids and using her for milk


Then it shouldn't really matter what shes bred to. She is a beautiful doe


----------



## Lil Boogie

How old is she? Also, is she registered?


----------



## goatblessings

Is she tested for CAE , or other disease? Getting a look at that udder and assessing overall health if her AND the conditions and rest of the herd. Ask what they do as far as CDT, worming protocol, what they feed etc. Getting a beef die, you want her in top notch health.. and find out how old she is … if very aged this may well be her last kidding.


----------



## goatblessings

Bred doe . Dumb phone


----------



## Iris




----------



## Iris

I'm sad to say that Unfortunately I don't think it's going to work out, they weren't sending any pictures when I asked, didn't tell me how old she was , and were kind of avoiding answering most of My questions


----------



## Rancho Draco

That's too bad. It kind of sounds like she's older and the owners are expecting her to have issues with kidding. Best to stay away


----------



## Iris

Rancho Draco said:


> That's too bad. It kind of sounds like she's older and the owners are expecting her to have issues with kidding. Best to stay away


That's what I was thinking


----------



## BarnOwl

Iris said:


> I'm sad to say that Unfortunately I don't think it's going to work out, they weren't sending any pictures when I asked, didn't tell me how old she was , and were kind of avoiding answering most of My questions


Ugh, that is disappointing...but if they evasive when answering questions and wouldn't even say how old she is, I would take that as a big red flag.


----------



## goatblessings

Count it as a blessing.. there will be quite a few does in milk in a few months who may not make the cut for a show udder but would serve your purposes.. and any breeder should be willing to answer and show proof from a lab for testing…


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry that happened, but it may be a good thing.


----------



## Iris

Yep I think it was really a good thing. I would have hated to get her then have her be old and have complications kidding, and possibly not make it.


----------



## Iris

Ok so I think it did turn out to be a good thing 
. I found a pregnant ND due in March. She's been vaccinated, tested, clean closed herd and her and her kids are registered.


----------



## BarnOwl

Iris said:


> Ok so I think it did turn out to be a good thing
> . I found a pregnant ND due in March. She's been vaccinated, tested, clean closed herd and her and her kids are registered.


That’s great! I can’t wait to see photos!


----------



## goatblessings

Awesome! If you get her ,make sure to get a service memo in addition to dams papers so you won’t have registration issues with the kids.


----------



## Iris

I know these are awful picture of her but this is what she looks like. I'll be getting better pictures of her soon


----------



## K.B.

Iris said:


> I know these are awful picture of her but this is what she looks like. I'll be getting better pictures of her soon
> View attachment 220100
> View attachment 220101
> View attachment 220102


Oh she reminds me of Onyx but a little more white on her! Might be what she looks like grown up!  she's cute!


----------



## BarnOwl

She’s pretty!


----------



## Rancho Draco

She sure is cute! 

She looks to have good brisket and a level top line. Good depth of body. Rump looks to be a bit steep but not terrible. I think some better pictures would reveal a very nice doe. Any pictures of udders?


----------



## toth boer goats

She is cute for sure.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Congrats if you get her! Yeah the Nubian actually does look older if you REALLY look at her.


----------



## goatblessings

Cute! Looks like she is carrying a load in there!


----------



## Iris

goatblessings said:


> Cute! Looks like she is carrying a load in there!


That's what we're hoping!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Iris

I'm having bad goat luck apparently. After me and the seller of the ND had been talking I told them that our final answer was yes and we were going to figure out date and place to pick up, last minute they tell me that a friend of theirs had just talked to them about trading 3 tons of hay for all of her registered goats. She said that if the deal falls threw she'll let me know but it's unlikely to happen. Very disappointed.


----------



## Feira426

That sucks. I’m sorry!


----------



## BarnOwl

Oh no! That is disappointing.


----------



## toth boer goats

Not fair at all to do that to you, I am so sorry.


----------



## Iris

THIRD times the charm... hopefully. She has
a lot of fur right now but what do you guys think she comes from good milking lines. She is 5,registered, comes from a clean closed tested herd, super friendly and kidded great last year. Also she is due in April.She would be used for both milk and showing 

Thank you guys for all the input so far.
View attachment 220750
View attachment 220751
View attachment 220752
View attachment 220753
View attachment 220754


----------



## goatblessings

Well… she has nice strength of bone and is nice and wide, but with all that hair, really can’t tell too much as far as udder or show quality.. she’s cute!


----------



## Iris

Seller is currently looking for picture from last time her udders were full.


----------



## Iris

Getting these two girls, they are pregnant not confirmed by a vet but haven't gone into heat since November and are due in April. Black and white one had three last time and cream colored one had 4 last time.


----------



## goatblessings

Good luck!! If they are registered and want to register kids make sure you get a service memo from the seller


----------



## Iris

goatblessings said:


> Good luck!! If they are registered and want to register kids make sure you get a service memo from the seller


Yep I'll be getting it along with the doe registration papers


----------



## Iris

Also wanted to ask if you guys think they look pregnant, I don't doubt the seller but since it wasn't confirmed by vet I wanted to get opinions


----------



## Iris

I'm also worried about transporting them since they are pregnant, do you guys have any suggestions


----------



## daisymay

they got a bit to go so should be okay to transport especially with them going together. do you have any udder photos?


----------



## Goatastic43

They look pregnant to me! Do you know when they are do? Congrats on getting them!


----------



## daisymay

if they havent shown any heat signs then they should be prego. out of all my does only one i cant tell when she is in heat. i would really try to get photos of the udder or at least the dams udder since you want to hand milk.

sometimes nigerians have tiny teats.


----------



## goatblessings

How long of a drive is it? Do you have a small pen for them away from other goats they can snuggle together and get used to things? Try to get a firm due date. If you really want to confirm pregnancy ask for an ultrasound or blood test.


----------



## Iris

Goatastic43 said:


> They look pregnant to me! Do you know when they are do? Congrats on getting them!


4/3 & 4/30


----------



## Iris

goatblessings said:


> How long of a drive is it? Do you have a small pen for them away from other goats they can snuggle together and get used to things? Try to get a firm due date. If you really want to confirm pregnancy ask for an ultrasound or blood test.


About an hour drive, yes we have a pen set aside from the others for them to quarantine. There due 4/3 & 4/30


----------



## Iris

Do you think they'll be fine in a trailer together for about an hour and a half drive.


----------



## Iris

I'm worried they'll get too stressed and miscarriage


----------



## ksalvagno

They should be fine. Never any guarantees but it is early enough in the pregnancy.


----------



## toth boer goats

☝ I agree


----------



## Iris

If they get stressed can I give them a dose of vitamin B complex?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes. You could even give them a shot of Banamine before traveling. It has anti-abortive properties.


----------



## Iris

ksalvagno said:


> Yes. You could even give them a shot of Banamine before traveling. It has anti-abortive properties.


Ok thank you, I didn't know it had anti-abortive properties


----------



## Iris

ksalvagno said:


> Yes. You could even give them a shot of Banamine before traveling. It has anti-abortive properties.


I have banamine paste, but it says for horses only. Can I still give that to them. I've only found banamine paste for horses, and the shot version for cattle.


----------



## ksalvagno

I've never used paste. I believe that would be for the injectable only.


----------



## toth boer goats

The injectable is best for goats.


----------



## Iris

Well... here we are again, I once again need opinions on this little doeling, but this time she's coming from an actual breeder ( I think I've learned my lesson not to so easily trust people when It comes to goats ) she's a 2nd generation mini nubian 50/50.








Doeling








Sire








Doeling 








Dam


----------



## Lil Boogie

@Jubillee look! Someone stole Peachy😱


----------



## goatblessings

Please set her up with side, rear and front views


----------



## goatblessings

Her pics aren’t the best from the seller…


----------



## Iris

Sorry I wasn't able to respond, been busy and the breeder had a sick family member so they weren't able to get back to me either. They weren't able to get really good pictures of them because she's still young and did not want to stay still.


----------



## Iris

Theres also this little doeling
View attachment 235571
View attachment 235572
View attachment 235573


----------



## Iris

The breeder was able to get actually pictures today.
The first three are star and the last three are cookie. I'm not sure which one looks best.


----------



## Iris

.
View attachment 235720
View attachment 235721


----------



## ksalvagno

They are cute!


----------



## Iris

That I do know! 
I think cookie has a nice long body and better breed characteristics, but her dam doesn't have as nice of udders as stars dam and cookie is much more skittish. I'm looking for a show and dairy doe, but I honestly don't have enough experience to tell which one would be better for what I'm looking for.

@goatblessings what are your thoughts about these two?


----------



## Iris

Would you guys rather have a doeling that had slightly better conformation but not as good milk lines, and skittish or have a doe that has better milk lines, pedigree, friendlier and her dam has done much better showing then the other does dam, but has not as good conformation and breed characteristics. 
( I'm looking for a show and milk doeling)


----------



## ksalvagno

Then you need to keep looking for what you want and not settle.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I would go with the second option. A skittish goat is going to be hard to handle at shows. Which of the doelings is the skittish one in the pictures?


----------



## Iris

Rancho Draco said:


> I would go with the second option. A skittish goat is going to be hard to handle at shows. Which of the doelings is the skittish one in the pictures?


Yea i was already leaning towards the second one anyways. Cookie is the skittish one, the all brown with a black top line


----------



## Iris

ksalvagno said:


> Then you need to keep looking for what you want and not settle.


Unfortunately I don't live in an area with a lot of options, many people don't own goats here especially not a registered milk goat. There is barley any breeders near me and if they are there meat goats or not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Iris

I just realized I don't think the other two pictures of star sent


----------



## Rancho Draco

Iris said:


> I just realized I don't think the other two pictures of star sent
> View attachment 235854
> View attachment 235855


Her conformation is still decent, although definitely not as nice as Cookie. Is Cookie bad enough that she's going to be impossible to work with or could she be tamed down? She's still young looks like so she may be easier to tame down than a skittish doe would be.


----------



## Iris

Rancho Draco said:


> Her conformation is still decent, although definitely not as nice as Cookie. Is Cookie bad enough that she's going to be impossible to work with or could she be tamed down? She's still young looks like so she may be easier to tame down than a skittish doe would be.


I'd say that I could probably work with her to get better, but the breeder says that she's definitely one of the hardest to handle because she's so skittish, but another thing that kinda made me rethink getting her is her dam has not done as well in shows ( in fact they are actually selling her dam) and her udder is definitely not as nice as stars dam

I mean she has a nice attachment and nice udder but she has small teats and I honestly just think that the other dam has a much better udder. 
This is cookies dam, and I already sent pictures of stars dam.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Do you have pictures of the sire? Cookie looks nicer than her dam.


----------



## Iris

Rancho Draco said:


> Do you have pictures of the sire? Cookie looks nicer than her dam.


They have the same sire so the pictures of him are with the pictures of stars dam


----------



## Rancho Draco

Any chance of pictures of udders from the sire's lineage?


----------



## Iris

Rancho Draco said:


> Any chance of pictures of udders from the sire's lineage?


.








This is his dams udder


----------



## Iris

And this is his dams dam


----------



## Rancho Draco

I think I'd go with Star. Her dam has a nice udder and good sized teats. Cookie, although she has very nice conformation, would likely be difficult to hand milk looking at udders in her lineage. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Iris

Thank you so much for your help. I was definitely leaning towards star already, but was stuck on the whole conformation thing. Even though her conformation isn't as good I think its still pretty decent.


----------



## Iris

We picked up star today! She has recently had copper bolus, dewormed, and got DE as a precaution. 
How long would you guys recommend quarantining her since she's pretty young and used to being around a lot of other goats.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is up to you. While many people do 30 days, there are people who just don't have the ability to quarantine at all.


----------



## Iris




----------



## Rancho Draco

I would at a minimum keep her penned alone for a couple days to watch for any signs of sickness. If you can do longer, that would be better but without a buddy it can be difficult


----------



## Iris

ksalvagno said:


> That is up to you. While many people do 30 days, there are people who just don't have the ability to quarantine at all.


I'm just worried about her not being around any other goats for too long.


----------



## toth boer goats

Use your best judgement.


----------



## goatblessings

Agree with the above.. have fun with your new baby!


----------

